
Facebook's Beacon May Have Broken the Law  - makimaki
http://blog.wired.com/business/2007/12/new-ways-facebo.html
======
pg
IIRC this law has amusing origins. During Robert Bork's confirmation hearings,
the press reported that he'd rented some porn videos. Congress then rushed
through a bill with amazing speed to prevent the same thing happening to them.

You can generally be sure the laws will provide a level of privacy sufficient
to protect politicians. You may not be able to get privacy in the sense of
anonymity (as public figures, politicians don't have it anyway), but it's
likely to be illegal, for example, to record phone calls secretly, lest people
who have illicit dealings with politicians record theirs.

------
raghus
Here's a post from Netflix's Community Blog that's relevant:

[http://blog.netflix.com/2007/08/why-there-is-no-directory-
of...](http://blog.netflix.com/2007/08/why-there-is-no-directory-of-
netflix.html)

~~~
nickb
Amazing. Blockbuster's incompetence just never ceases to amaze me. They're in
deep financial trouble, are closing stores and they don't even know about the
law that's critical to their industry?! Wow.

------
Kaizyn
Facebook seems to be racking up lawsuits at a pace set to break Microsoft's
record.

